
Essen: An AI that reads for you - essenai
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/essen/igpojblljmeglebfnbigfbghepaeaedj/
======
essenai
AI that reads articles and finds the essence for you.

Essen is for you if you want to get the essence of an article, don't have time
to read some lengthy texts, or simply want to experience how cutting edge AI
can enable you to get the most value from information.

------
dabixi
Possible to get more than 3 bullets?

~~~
essenai
well for the trial version no, but if you signup for our official version you
can control how much % you want

------
technerd123
cool!

~~~
essenai
thx

